# Thank You Sickboy77!



## Nicholas (7/9/16)

So I just really have to thank @Sickboy77 and ecigssa for the help that i desperately needed. 

So if you guys dont know me i'm nicholas "nicBLAZE" and recently i got to a point where i needed to quit the stinkies ASAP but didnt have the money to start vaping. 

Well thats where sickboy77 comes in, what an amazing guy. so i got a vape mail from him yesterday. 

I'm talking a full setup to get started. An Eleaf Ijust 2 , kangertech subtank mini, flavour, extra coils, and cotton for the RBA, when i say everything i needed i mean that and more. 

So i just want to say a huge thank you to Sickboy77. I am so grateful for the help bro

Also Sickboy77 makes really awesome Juice, Show him some support and get on his site www.sickboy77.co.za.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## Stosta (7/9/16)

@Sickboy77 does have some epic generosity! Well played guy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/9/16)

Stosta said:


> @Sickboy77 does have some epic generosity! Well played guy!



Is there anyway I can get my hands on his juice in Cape town?I heard so much about it and I'm starting to get FOMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (7/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Is there anyway I can get my hands on his juice in Cape town?I heard so much about it and I'm starting to get FOMO.


Send him a PM and I'm sure he can sort something out for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/9/16)

Nicholas said:


> So I just really have to thank @Sickboy77 and ecigssa for the help that i desperately needed.
> 
> So if you guys dont know me i'm nicholas "nicBLAZE" and recently i got to a point where i needed to quit the stinkies ASAP but didnt have the money to start vaping.
> 
> ...



Hi @Nicholas, It's only my pleasure bud. I have been helped so much by this great community, paying it forward makes the heart feel good 
We all need help at times and this community has the biggest hearts of all, all for one and one for all.

Glad stinkies are now a thing of the past and you vaping now, as I mentioned to you, should you need any help. Please let me know, I am always around to assist with anything you need help with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Huffapuff (7/9/16)

@Sickboy77 RESPECT!! 

And nice way to say thank you @Nicholas 

I simply love this community

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (7/9/16)

Well done @Sickboy77, a truly generous gesture #PIFMASTER

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/9/16)

Awesome gesture @Sickboy77

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/9/16)

Great stuff all around!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/9/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Hi @Nicholas, It's only my pleasure bud. I have been helped so much by this great community, paying it forward makes the heart feel good
> We all need help at times and this community has the biggest hearts of all, all for one and one for all.
> 
> Glad stinkies are now a thing of the past and you vaping now, as I mentioned to you, should you need any help. Please let me know, I am always around to assist with anything you need help with.



What a legend @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (7/9/16)

@Nicholas Congrats man, welcome to the family


----------



## shabbar (7/9/16)

this community has a bunch of legends kudos to u @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1


----------

